# Forum title...hehe



## April Barr (Feb 24, 2008)

OK- Yes, I"m a newbie but I read "training articles" and I think this is where I find advice on training my dog to recognize and indicate articles on a track. 

OK I got my Tuesday morning giggle.


----------



## Mari Steward (Mar 3, 2008)

April Barr said:


> OK- Yes, I"m a newbie but I read "training articles" and I think this is where I find advice on training my dog to recognize and indicate articles on a track.
> 
> OK I got my Tuesday morning giggle.


 
Go to Leerbug's web site. He has lots of training articles.


----------



## April Barr (Feb 24, 2008)

Guess my humor was lost on the populous............. LOL


----------



## Michele McAtee (Apr 10, 2006)

I thought at first it is what it is, training articles (written information.which is what it's supposed to be with minimal discussion)

...but then I did a double check and thought perhaps it was training *articles* like in tracking.

You are not alone.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

April Barr said:


> Guess my humor was lost on the populous............. LOL


Nope! Just the only one to admit to their confusion. :wink:


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

What the hell.... suddenly everyone's ganging up on my forum naming choices!!

What would you like me to call it then!?!?!


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

http://www.workingdogforum.com/vBulletin/forumdisplay.php?f=21

There! I changed it! Are we all happy now?


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Mike Schoonbrood said:


> http://www.workingdogforum.com/vBulletin/forumdisplay.php?f=21
> 
> There! I changed it! Are we all happy now?


Well, I know that I am..... :lol:


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Connie Sutherland said:


> Well, I know that I am..... :lol:


Personally, I'm grinnin like a possum eatin $#!+ about the whole thing. :grin: :grin: :grin: :grin:


----------



## Betty Mathena (Apr 19, 2006)

I must be happy, I have a big smile on my face.............


----------



## Michele McAtee (Apr 10, 2006)

Mike Schoonbrood said:


> http://www.workingdogforum.com/vBulletin/forumdisplay.php?f=21
> 
> There! I changed it! Are we all happy now?



Oh, Mike, I'm SO happy...you are just the bestest...

Now, there's another thread on T-shirts, I thought it meant... (heeeee)


----------



## Will Kline (Jan 10, 2008)

](*,) ](*,) ](*,) LMAO!!! Mike...You friggin rock and the new title has brightened up my day immensley!!!!:mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Wrong, wrong, wrong...call it "Possum Players." :twisted:


----------



## April Barr (Feb 24, 2008)

Thank youuuuuuuuuuu Mikeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!! 

*sends Spazz over with a big sloppy puppy kiss*


----------

